# Tapdancing pigeons!



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

One of my pigeons started stamping its feet up and down very fast like it was tapdancing, it looked like it was trying to reach an itch. Now a couple of pigeons have started doing this and I am wondering if it is time to give them a Permethrin bath again? Or maybe just spray them with a Permethrin solution? Has anyone else had their pigeons tapdance in this way? I have seen it before but it just went away by itself, but I would like to know why they do it?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

If pigeons are tap dancing specially at night it means there are mites in their feathers and you know the remedy


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you, I suspected it was something like that but was not sure. Time to get the permethrin spray out.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Ha...thanks for asking the question...even if it was an obvious one. I have never seen this but now know what it would mean.


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Sign him up to Dancing with the Stars


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is a sign of red mites. One of the sprays is good, BUT the mites will hide in the roosting box, cage or wherever and come out again at night, so the close environment also needs spraying.


----------

